# AMD's Radeon R9 Nano is launching in August



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

AMDs computing and graphics division may have sunk screaming into a sarlacc pit last quarter, but those results were riding on the shoulders of Radeon R200-series video cards nearly two full years old. The Radeon crews gearing up for a more bountiful future with the recent release of its powerful Fury X and Fury graphics cards, built with cutting-edge high-bandwidth memory and AMDs most powerful processor yetFiji.

During AMDs earnings call Thursday, CEO Lisa Su let slip a more concrete launch window for the oddest, most intriguing member of the Fiji lineup: The Radeon R9 Nano.

Fury just launched actually this week and we will be launching Nano in the August timeframe, Su said while answering a question about the supply of Fiji-powered graphics cards. Previously, the R9 Nano was only confirmed for this summer.

Read More


----------

